#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到

## Kˍ

大家好，我是K，喜歡狼和四足。
應該說是什麼都喜歡(龍，獸人都喜歡，只是會畫的只有狼 笑
說來可恥，我第一次接觸電腦是在學校，在家的時候幾乎都是不能用電腦的(現在可以，但是我的電腦常識為0 :wuffer_bawl: 
所以不習慣的事情還有很多，就請大家多多指教了。

我、我才不會說這篇報到文只用食指在打呢

----------


## Kˍ

大家好，我是K。喜歡狼和四足。最近開始玩家有大貓，越來越喜歡獸人了!
誤打誤撞之下發現狼之樂園，鼓起勇氣來報到。
雖然是年輕人，但對電腦並不熟悉，前一篇報到失敗就是個例子。嗚嗚

這個暑假開始自己畫一些狼，覺得自己真的很弱。[IMG][/IMG]
是這樣貼圖嗎?
如果成功的話這張圖是我最近畫的，沒什麼技術。

我覺得這次報到八成又要失敗了...

----------


## 月光雪貂

K你好~，我是月光雪貂，歡迎來到狼之樂園，新獸的文章都要些經過審核喔，請耐心等候，如有不便請見諒OwO

這個暑假才開始練習嗎!?OAO，我覺得已經很厲害了(開始懷疑這幾個月在做甚麼)

最近厲害的新獸越來越多，看來可以學習的也越來越多了:3

再次歡迎你，以後還請多多指教~(鞠躬

----------


## Kˍ

你好月光雪貂，謝謝你的回覆。
原來如此，我沒做錯啊！太好了。
我以前就喜歡狼和龍了，只是一直沒勇氣畫。
但是三次元的動物我都有在練習，所以可能有底子吧。 :Very Happy: 

還是不熟悉這裡的環境，請多多指教！

----------


## 祇森

Hi, K你好 我是衹森。因為是破音字所以你想念「ㄑㄧˊ Qí」或「ㄓˇ Zhĭ」都無妨 :wuffer_frown: 

然後前面的那隻狼狼是帶著警長帽還叼一根煙嗎 :jcdragon-tail-faster: 

姆……總之請多指教
這樣 :jcdragon-spin1:  :jcdragon-spin2:

----------


## 峰峰

Hi~K

你好喔~我是峰峰很高興認識你^^
我覺得K很厲害耶，如果是這暑假畫狼，感覺你對骨架相當熟悉 :jcdragon-want: 
這兩隻狼有名字嗎?XD 好奇你畫牠們是有甚麼劇情嗎?因為我覺得一個像是警察一個是朋友還是罪犯的感覺(我又亂講話了XD
論壇功能就慢慢碰吧，我也不是很熟論壇的語法，都是問別的獸跟自己查資料才知道 :jcdragon-xd: 
歡迎你來到狼之樂園，也請你多多指教~

----------


## Kˍ

你好衹森！謝謝你的回覆

靠前面那隻的設定還沒有很明確，目前是軍人，他喜歡吃棒棒糖，常叼著棒棒糖走路。披肩也放了棒棒糖w

請多多指教！




Hi峰峰，很高興認識你！

很高興能得到稱讚！我有先花幾天的時間查骨架的畫法，畫到現在變成太拘泥於骨架了，有點困擾…  :Very Happy: 

偏後那隻狼叫Crude ，前面的叫DOLF，兩隻都是軍人，DOLF是Crude的上級的感覺。

好的！我有在到處逛逛摸索，希望能快點搞懂！
謝謝你的回覆！

----------


## 火狼

HI hi 
K 你好呀，初次見面(握爪
是個大大呢(跪
其實有個素描底子之後想要畫2D style 的圖應該很簡單
有素描底子應該很適合畫美式漫畫那種需要素描底子的圖(思
總之歡迎來到樂園
---------------------------------------
剛好想到有一首 K 的歌呢 :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Hr38igPLqI

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    來亂的( :jcdragon-trick:

----------


## Kˍ

嗨嗨火狼（握爪
不不我還是個小小（汗
謝謝你的建議以後會試試看美式的

我的名字由來真的是一首歌，不過不是這首，剪接的人也太忙了吧！（怕

http://https://youtu.be/72b_HMIYHp4
我最喜歡的樂團唱的 :Very Happy:

----------


## 狼王白牙

這裏是遲到了三年半的歡迎  :jcdragon-poke: 

據說這個主題裏，無論 K 還是貂貂後來都有了自己的粉絲專頁了

這裏幫忙宣傳一下：

https://www.facebook.com/KwolF260/     <---  KwolF

https://www.facebook.com/pg/夢貂居-279785585976099/  <-- 貂貂

不知道為什麼有些粉專網址比較長，有些比較短呢？  :wuffer_arou:

----------

